# About Merengue and starting villagers



## Mattson (Sep 26, 2013)

I hope this kind of post hadn't been done before (I saw a similiar one about Fauna but I can't find it now urr), but here's the prob: I restart my town hopping to get Merengue as a starting villagers (since she's extra popular and it's almost impossible to get her by tradding), and after countless and countless tries, she still doesn't show up. 

So I was wondering if it's even possible to get here that way? Does anyone get Merengue as a starting villager ?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 26, 2013)

You can get any villager from starters


----------



## Punchyleaf (Sep 26, 2013)

I had her as a starting villager before.

After almost 3000 resets in between all my games, the only personality ive never seen be a starter is Uchi or Smug.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 26, 2013)

The chances of getting one specific villager as your starter is pretty slim. I know the first 5 villagers are combos of jock, cranky, snooty, lazy, normal, and peppy. Seeing how it's 6, you might not even get a normal personality villager as a starter which makes the chances even slimmer.


----------



## Mattson (Sep 26, 2013)

Loviechu> OH YYYEES thank you so much for your answer it really cheers me up ;u; I really had the feeling to waste my time, but if it's possible then I have to keep on trying I suppose o9 

Thanks for your answers !! you guys are fast wow.


edit: 
Sholee> yeah it's very frustrating :/ I had Ankha like 5 times and it's... urrrrrhhhhh...


----------



## Anampses (Sep 26, 2013)

With 313 available villagers, resetting to get Merengue as a starter would be quite difficult without some serious patience, especially since you will have to choose a map layout for your town each & every time. For me, it was more important to have the perfect landscape for my town before I have the perfect villagers that I want. Villagers can come & go, but the way your town is laid out is permanent.

Unless of course your doing this on an extra copy of NL, or you simply could care less about how your town starts off as.


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 26, 2013)

I think you can't get an uchi or smug
And I heard once you can't get octpi (octavian, marina or zucker)


----------



## Mattson (Sep 26, 2013)

Anampses> yup, I'm pretty concerned about the landscape for my town too because that was the major flaw of my first town, so I try to take the best one everytime. But I love Merengue so much I guess she's worth three ponds (and there's always one landscape which is not too bad... well ALMOST always) 

StarryACNL> oh yeah, I heard that about octopi too D: that sucks it's my favorite animal...


----------



## mahershmallow (Sep 26, 2013)

Cant you choose a map you're happy with and basically do the villager house placement trick until you get her moving in the next day? Or are you adamant to have her in the few houses already there when you start?


----------



## Anampses (Sep 26, 2013)

mahershmallow said:


> Cant you choose a map you're happy with and basically do the villager house placement trick until you get her moving in the next day? Or are you adamant to have her in the few houses already there when you start?



Yup. This would be the best method IMO if you choose to reset for a specific villager.


----------



## Mattson (Sep 26, 2013)

mahershmallow said:


> Cant you choose a map you're happy with and basically do the villager house placement trick until you get her moving in the next day? Or are you adamant to have her in the few houses already there when you start?





Anampses said:


> Yup. This would be the best method IMO if you choose to reset for a specific villager.



Oh I never heard about this trick, how does it work ? 
(and betting on one villager per day, isn't it less efficient than restart the game ? since you have 5 villagers at first, don't you have more chance to get the one you want ?)


----------



## Feraligator (Sep 26, 2013)

1st day in my town, I use the reset trick and get Merengue. Unfortunately she moved into a horrible spot so I reset.
So it's best to do the reset trick.


----------



## ayeeprill (Sep 26, 2013)

She was my starting Normal and I still have her!


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Sep 26, 2013)

Before I made my current town, I briefly had another town and Merengue was one of my starters, so it's definitely possible.


----------



## Anampses (Sep 26, 2013)

Mattson said:


> Oh I never heard about this trick, how does it work ?
> (and betting on one villager per day, isn't it less efficient than restart the game ? since you have 5 villagers at first, don't you have more chance to get the one you want ?)



It may seem less efficient to roll the dice on one villager instead of the the five starters, but I honestly think it takes longer having to make a new town every time you reset.

Anyways, the trick works like this:
Day 1: New villager has just moved in with boxes.
Day 2: New villager has unpacked and their house furniture is all set.

Day 3 is where the trick comes into play. The day after a villager unpacks & settles in, there will be a plot randomly placed somewhere on your map for the next new villager (with the sign post telling you the name of the new resident & their plot roped off for them to move in the next day)

On Day 3, make sure the first time you check in to your town is NOT your main character, the Mayor. Instead, right away make a new character and give them some random name. As your new character goes through the intro on the train and gets off the station, walk around your town until you find out where the new plot is and who your new villager is. If you dislike the location of the new villager's home or who the chosen villager is, reset the game.

Since it was a new character you made with no house, when you boot up NL again Mr. Resetti will not show up since that new character technically  never existed. Rinse & repeat, until you are satisfied with which villager moves in and where they chose to plop down. Once you have the villager you want, save & quit with your new character (which unfortunately requires you to go through the process with Nook to build your new char's house as well)

Then simply demolish your new character's house to delete the extra save file.

Hope that all made sense.


----------



## Mattson (Sep 26, 2013)

Anampses> okaaaay thank you very much !! I will try that then, it sure seems faster.


----------



## AllisonCypress (Sep 26, 2013)

Of course you can have her as a starting villager!  In fact, you can for any villager.  I just think Merengue is a bit rare.  But if you keep trying, you'll get her eventually...


----------



## Jinglefruit (Sep 26, 2013)

I continually restarted towns for villagers for myself and a few friends and have managed to get quite a few. ~ though never the one I was originally after, (Flora, the only Dream villager I still need.)


But I have discovered there is a tweak to the villager reset glitch you can do to get Smug/uchi villagers and ~ though it's more difficult works with other personalities too, if you want to try for Merengue that way:
Create new towns until you get one that has no normal personality starting villagers. (so 1 of each, peppy, snooty, lazy, jock and cranky) Use the reset trick to get a smug/uchi villager on day 2 of the town, and then on day 4 get the other from smug/uchi. On day 6 you can then reset and only normal personality villagers will move in. 
It's still something like a 1 in 45 chance each new char you make that day, and is a bit more work setting up than making new towns, and takes a little longer as you do also have to find the plot in the town, but to me it's more interesting and by day 6 you can have the campsite set up (near the station) so you can then see if she happens to appear there too.


----------



## nellpond (Sep 27, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> I had her as a starting villager before.
> 
> After almost 3000 resets in between all my games, the only personality ive never seen be a starter is Uchi or Smug.



i had uchi


----------



## Punchyleaf (Sep 27, 2013)

And? I said *I'VE* never seen  them.


----------



## nellpond (Sep 27, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> And? I said *I'VE* never seen  them.



um. ok. there were other people on the thread saying you can't get uchi, so i just thought you know.


----------



## waddict (Sep 27, 2013)

Merengue was in my first five.
Her house was literally on the same row as Penelope.
Penelope moved though.
I thought I liked Bangle better
*I thought.*


----------



## Punchyleaf (Sep 27, 2013)

nellpond said:


> um. ok. there were other people on the thread saying you can't get uchi, so i just thought you know.



Then if there were other people saying it, why not quote them as well? 

EDIT: I've never seen or gotten Uchi or Smug as a starter. I dont believe you can. Until I see photo proof, since those who say they've gotten then never provide a screenshot to show it, then to me, it's not true.


----------



## nellpond (Sep 27, 2013)

yes when i started my game three months ago, i took a screenshot of my villagers, because i knew uchi villagers were rare when starting, yup. 
also, i'm sorry i didn't realize i'm not allowed to quote you specifically my mistake.
i'm out.


----------



## rivulet (Sep 27, 2013)

Try to find a town with no normal villager, then look for a normal villager plot the next day. It took me about 20 minutes to find Merengue's plot.

Otherwise, before Merengue became extremely popular, she was my starter normal villager in my main town. I wasn't too fond of her at first, I let her move, but cycled through 16 villagers and won her through an auction.


----------



## Mattson (Sep 27, 2013)

sssssoooo I finally get Merengue yesterday night  thank you all for your answers I would probably give up without it!


----------



## Piptocrossing (Sep 27, 2013)

O.0 i think i might have had Cherry the dog as one of my starters.... i can see if i took a pitcutre of the ceremony, but i think i had her


----------

